# Twin Doelings!!!!!!!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Twin Doelings!!!!!!! Photos added!*

Annika kidded (in my lap, of all places) with 2 gorgeous and healthy little does. :wahoo:

They were a bit tangled in the beginning as doe 2 tried to escape first, but I pushed her back into place (and I got bit twice by tiny baby teeth!) and the birth order was Miss Kitka followed by the somewhat pushy Lola Lasagna!

Pics coming soon. My daughters took the camera with them to drama rehearsal to show off the babies.

I can't believe how much quicker these little Nigerians were on their feet. WAY faster than the LaMancha twins! They also took to their bottles immediately. Precocious little buggers!:wahoo:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... Don't get much better than twin does!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad all went well. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

:applaud: How much better does it get? :-D And how did she kid in your lap--were you comforting the front end, which was sprawled in your lap, or were you sitting behind her with an apron spread out, or...? :thinking:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> :applaud: How much better does it get? :-D And how did she kid in your lap--were you comforting the front end, which was sprawled in your lap, or were you sitting behind her with an apron spread out, or...? :thinking:


Oh... there are pics. ;-) (Let's just say my Carhart overalls are a real Godsend. Let's also say that I REALLY need a shower! )


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats! I can't wait to see all the photos.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations!! I'm looking forward to the pictures.

Does this mean the waiting is over? Or do you have another one to go?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> Congratulations... Don't get much better than twin does!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Only thing better than twin does is triplet does


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK. Here's Round One of photos!

First up, Annika making a fool of her very serious doula!



Quit fooling around back there!



And here's Abigail with first-born Miss Kitka.



And Gretchen with tried-to-be-born-first-but-failed Lola Lasagna.



Sisters! They have MOONSPOTS!!!!



Miss Kitka



Lola Lasagna



Kitka meets Aviva who is only 1 week older. She also meets Gretchen's toes. ;-)



Lola meets Davian and eventually tried to nurse off him...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GoatieGranny said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!! I'm looking forward to the pictures.
> 
> Does this mean the waiting is over? Or do you have another one to go?


I think this is it. Electra looks like a total faker... Tomorrow would be day 150 for her and she shows no signs whatsoever except for her very weird udder. I think she was just sympathetically hormonal!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful kids! Congrats


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are fantastic! And the goat babies are too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

FarmerInaDress said:


> They are fantastic! And the goat babies are too.


:-D


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful kids all 4 of them - so glad one of us got doelings.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

After 2 years of all bucklings and 2 years with zero babies, this has indeed been a blessed kidding year for us!


----------

